# Why do people feed other peoples horses??



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Bit of a rant coming (sorry...) 
My field, unfortunately, has footpaths on three sides, and this week I have found three, yes, THREE separate people trying to feed treats over the fences. It drives me mad. The ponies are trotting over to these people, getting treats, and I don't know what they are feeding, it could be liquorice for all i know (yes, this happened!). So the field is getting all churned up and slippery. One of the ponies has arthritis and I don't really want her trotting in a slippery field. One person, when the ponies were in their stable, actually called them several times! When I called out that I would prefer if they don't feed my ponies, I got a load of abuse - it's only an apple! 

Grrrrr - not feeling Christmassy!!!:Arghh


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh that’s so annoying!! 

Could you put up signs on the fence that explain the ponies are on a special diet and treats could make them ill? I walk past some fields where they have this sign up. Not sure if it works or not but it might make people think twice!
Are the footpaths on the other side of a fence? Could you perhaps run an electric fence on the inside of the actual fence so people couldn’t reach the ponies?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi, yes I have calmed down now! I will probably move them to another field shortly anyway., and I have put up some signs but they don't seem to last. I should probably get them laminated. It's just that whole thing of feeding someone else's animals. I wouldn't go to their house and feed their dog!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I think it's just that people don't know or understand why it's a problem, they think it's something nice to do. I guess it's a bit like when you see people taking loads of bread down to a pond and feeding the ducks. Some people like horses but could never dream of owning one, so to them it's a little treat to go & see the ponies / horses.

I think a nice polite sign would help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh, I know, it's a nice thing to do, but really, I have seen so many people do this, one was an old man feeding potato skins, one was another old man with a grandchild, who I did not say anything to because it was quite sweet, but he fed a BAG of chopped apples - sometimes it is a bit much.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Chatcat said:


> Oh, I know, it's a nice thing to do, but really, I have seen so many people do this, one was an old man feeding potato skins, one was another old man with a grandchild, who I did not say anything to because it was quite sweet, but he fed a BAG of chopped apples - sometimes it is a bit much.


I agree that it can have its problems and sympathise. I once had a horse and where I kept him some of the fields were near paths and people would feed the pones that were in those fields. The problem that arose was that some of the ponies got used to people coming past to feed them and would sometimes lean out over the fence when they saw people walking past to see if anyone had food. It wouldn't have taken much for one of them to perhaps nip someone going past because of the feeding going on, so the yard then had to double fence so they couldn't be reached.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes, this exactly! I wondered why there were skid marks in one corner of the field, now i know! It's so frustrating - it causes jealously, nipping, unnecessary trotting about, and worse, leaning over the fence.. If i double fenced, i would lose quite a bit of grass, plus, this lot would just throw the apples into the field, i just know it! thank you for your thoughts, I have calmed down now! They will go to another field shortly and that will be the end of it (for now)!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I know people see it as a nice thing to do but to us horse owners is a nuisance! Luckily I don’t have this problem but I would be really annoyed if passerby after passby started feeding my horse. He is a very good doer and I spend most of the year trying to keep weight off him and he’s only allowed the odd apple or carrot every now and then. His normal treats are low fat non sugary ones. And like you said, it can cause jealousy and fights between horses in the same field.

I don’t think the public realise just how sugary and calorific a simple carrot is for a horse. I remember last summer some well meaning member of the public went and dumped their grass clippings in a horse field and one of the horses ended up dying. They obviously didn’t know how dangerous that is but why feel the need to feed a strange animal in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

That's awful. Did you see the fb post about the horses eating poo bags? Apparently in the post mortem it had a stomach full of poo bags. Disgraceful. I suppose I should be glad they are feeding only apples, and possibly looking out for them if they are in trouble!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't own a horse, but if I did, I'd be no happier about someone feeding it than I would if they were feeding my dog! I'm pretty sure people on the whole don't mean any harm at all and are probably just uneducated about these things. 

When we were kids we our parents used to take us to see horses in fields and we fed them bags of sugar lumps, and polo mints! I know very little about horses but now as an adult I'm horrified we did that, I cant imagine sugar lumps and polos being very good for horses at all! We certainly only saw it as being a nice thing to do at the time, we would never have done it had we had more knowledge I'm sure, and certainly meant to cause no harm.

I get super cross if people start trying to give my dog Woody treats when we are out, so many people don't even ask, just whip out dog treats and start shoving them in Woodys face. He has been trained not to take food from people without me saying ok so that helps. But it is very annoying and I understand why you are annoyed. 

I think maybe as has been suggested a polite notice telling people not to feed the horses is probably a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi @Bugsys grandma, thanks, I had a bad day yesterday and ranted about everything! You have reminded me, I can also remember giving polos and sugar, how awful!! Nowadays, the tendency is to avoid treats altogether as it causes other problems, but today I am relaxed so I'm not ranting!! Thanks everyone! xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Chatcat said:


> Hi @Bugsys grandma, thanks, I had a bad day yesterday and ranted about everything! You have reminded me, I can also remember giving polos and sugar, how awful!! Nowadays, the tendency is to avoid treats altogether as it causes other problems, but today I am relaxed so I'm not ranting!! Thanks everyone! xx


We had a shire horse on my Nan's farm when I was little called Danny who loved extra strong mints. If he smelt them on you and you didn't give him one he'd bite your shoulder.

He was very naughty.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Chatcat said:


> Hi @Bugsys grandma, thanks, I had a bad day yesterday and ranted about everything! You have reminded me, I can also remember giving polos and sugar, how awful!! Nowadays, the tendency is to avoid treats altogether as it causes other problems, but today I am relaxed so I'm not ranting!! Thanks everyone! xx


Glad you're feeling less stressed today. Isn't it great though to have a place like PF where we can rant and let off steam, and have people understand where we're coming from.


----------



## thedutchess65 (Mar 14, 2019)

This is one of my pet hates


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh most non horsey people wouldn’t realise how potentially harmful feeding horses and ponies could be.

Nor that it causes poaching of the field and can cause biting.

If it’s an issue, perhaps a polite notice or two along the fence would help to educate them?


----------



## Katherine Darmon (Jun 26, 2019)

I think most people just think of it as a nice thing to do.If I owned a horse,I probably wouldn't mind to be honest, as long as it wasn't anything poisonous to horses,although that being said I would be quite cross if my horse has allergies or something.I let people give my dog treats,as long as they are ok for dogs,she is your typical foodie Labrador and doesn't complainI think a polite sign explaining why you want your horses not given treats should do the trick.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Katherine Darmon said:


> I think most people just think of it as a nice thing to do.If I owned a horse,I probably wouldn't mind to be honest, as long as it wasn't anything poisonous to horses,although that being said I would be quite cross if my horse has allergies or something.I let people give my dog treats,as long as they are ok for dogs,she is your typical foodie Labrador and doesn't complainI think a polite sign explaining why you want your horses not given treats should do the trick.


I would be really cross if people were feeding my boy. How would they feel if I gave their child sweeties over the garden gate?! Or started throwing sausages in for their dog?
There are so many problems with this!
You think one carrot will be fine? Yeah so did the other 15 people who walked past today. However carrots are high in sugar and really not that good for horses especially in large quantities.
My boy has perfect manners - he doesn't snatch at fingers or pockets. People start treating him then he starts getting mouthy.
Horses can't be sick. You give him something he shouldn't have and we are in serious trouble!
Horses crowd around the gate trying to be the one to get the goodies. One gets cross and starts kicking the other. Who has to pay for the vet bill?
You gave him treats.... he's laminitic and is on a strict diet. Those treats triggered an attack and he is now in serious pain.
Thanks for putting grass clippings in the field. They ferment and cause colic. Horse is now dead.....
Horse bites / swings head and knocks you / stands on your bare toe / moves suddenly and clouts you. Now you're hurt...

I never mind speaking to people about my horse, if I'm there and they want to stroke him / give him a treat I don't mind - but if I'm not there please just leave him alone. There are too many things that can go wrong!


----------



## Katherine Darmon (Jun 26, 2019)

Ringypie said:


> I would be really cross if people were feeding my boy. How would they feel if I gave their child sweeties over the garden gate?! Or started throwing sausages in for their dog?
> There are so many problems with this!
> You think one carrot will be fine? Yeah so did the other 15 people who walked past today. However carrots are high in sugar and really not that good for horses especially in large quantities.
> My boy has perfect manners - he doesn't snatch at fingers or pockets. People start treating him then he starts getting mouthy.
> ...


Whoa! I was agreeing with the OP! I never said it's okay, just that I imagine most people mean no harm by it. If you were hinting I feed random horses, no, I don't. I don't feed random dogs either, but I may ask the owner if it's okay to give their dog a treat if they are there.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Katherine Darmon said:


> Whoa! I was agreeing with the OP! I never said it's okay, just that I imagine most people mean no harm by it. If you were hinting I feed random horses, no, I don't. I don't feed random dogs either, but I may ask the owner if it's okay to give their dog a treat if they are there.


Sorry no I wasn't aiming that at you specifically just trying to explain why it's really not ok. It's something I feel very strongly about as I've had problems with people doing it in the past and have seen the damage that can be done (luckily not to my own).


----------



## Katherine Darmon (Jun 26, 2019)

Ringypie said:


> Sorry no I wasn't aiming that at you specifically just trying to explain why it's really not ok. It's something I feel very strongly about as I've had problems with people doing it in the past and have seen the damage that can be done (luckily not to my own).


Oh okay I thought you were mad at me lol


----------

